# massive power loss, smoke, misfiring idle - 2002 transit 2 Litre - help guys?



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

hi guys as above, pain the ass yesterday this happened, put it on the transit forum also but i know you guys are pretty good also

please any suggestion/ideas very appreciated, please bear with me as i want to be as descriptive as possible!

I was travelling on the motorway at about 70mph today and the van started feeling like it had less power than usual

i came to a junction and slowed down and it seems like the engine was misfiring and a very lumpy/juddering idle like it was about to stall or misfiring, but it kept idling

so i started driving again with some light blue smoke but with a loss of power and the van became very slow to pick up speed but i could hit 70mph ok on the motorway

i arrived at my destination, and turned the engine off, it started fine as i wanted to get home again

on my trip back nearly home i was going up a very gradual long hill about 70ish and the then i felt a gradual dip in 
power like something failed, no noise or bangs, just a huge drop in power

after that i could not get above 35- 40 mph and this was on a fast A-road, the same bluish smoke was coming out the back as before, so pulled over

called the RAC out he had a look and the engine started fine again, but it was running very juddery moving back and forward in the engine bay like it was misfiring?

he reckons the Injectors or high pressure fuel pump, 2 other people said the same, someone else said maybe a gasket?

got trailered home and i could still move it and park, well slowly at least, same blueish smoke with some black smoke also

thanks lads, anything useful appreciated:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Injectors or fuel pump breaking down, are you handy with tools? The injectors are real easy to change and it costs about £40 to have them recoded to the PCM.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi mate, I don't have much time, got to go back out, but have a look here

Maxtor.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

turbo pipe or injectors, both failry cheap and easy to sort


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If it's a TDCI injectors are anything but cheap, they're minimum £200 each and I wouldn't buy recon either as they're rarely done properly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Injectors or fuel pump breaking down, are you handy with tools? The injectors are real easy to change and it costs about £40 to have them recoded to the PCM.


hi its the 2 litre duratorq same as the mondeo engine

drove it earlier to my mates house hard to just pull away now, he is going to spend some time on it and see what he can do

i know the rear engine mount has a problem hence the exaggerated engine judder but it down on power big time


----------

